# Where The Fuk Are The Old Dudes?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been thinking about this for a long time. We have lots of new members here. I say howdy to all you new guys.

I know some of my old friends and flame war partners and enemies got banned. I guess I'm lucky I never got my ass thrown out of here.

I'm not talking about the banned MOFO's! I somehow got along with all of them.

I'm just wondering about the other schmucks like me that just disappeared from the forum and where they went.

I miss them!!! Many of them were dog smart! 

They can't all be on Jeff's site.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends! I mean they spend more time fixin their depends


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

They all got tired of the know it alls with lots of opinions and very little experience. The talkers who haven't even titled a dog but have big dreams of being on the podium


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> They all got tired of the know it alls with lots of opinions and very little experience. The talkers who haven't even titled a dog but have big dreams of being on the podium


Pearls of wisdom are dropping out of your mouth or maybe your ass,Thomas. I'm not sure where pearls come from!! 

I think that might be part of it.

But these old dudes I'm talking about weren't afraid to crush faces into the mud when necessary.:lol:


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

What site would this be? I like good forums.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> They all got tired of the know it alls with lots of opinions and very little experience. The talkers who haven't even titled a dog but have big dreams of being on the podium












Have a GREAT weekend.

Lee I think the guys just got tired of the endless whining.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

The life of a forum is kind of like that. 

The old dudes have been through all the topics, given their opinions, had some fun, sometimes got pissed off, maybe even learned something a couple of times....but then things repeat. 

And repeat again. 

And they need to repeat for the new folks. But lots of people just get bored of the same kinds of threads over and over and don't find they have anything new to contribute, or find it as entertaining the 10th time around.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I turned 68 a couple of days ago. Does that count for being and old dude or just an old fart? :-k :wink:


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol just read some of this Jeff guys old posts can he be unbanned? I just spent one hour enjoying good old fashioned entertainment. Guys like that make the forum fun.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Haz you got a link to Jeffs threads? I fancy some entertainment.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Haz Othman said:


> Lol just read some of this Jeff guys old posts can he be unbanned? I just spent one hour enjoying good old fashioned entertainment. Guys like that make the forum fun.


 
This.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

screw off Lee, ya old bastard!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> screw off Lee, ya old bastard!


Don't go and get hostile on me, Joby. You are one of the MOFO's I like!\\/


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Remember...if it wasn't for some old bastard somewhere you young bastards wouldn't be reading this....:-o


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Remember...if it wasn't for some old bastard somewhere you young bastards wouldn't be reading this....:-o


Despite Thomas's overwhelming belief to the contrary, this is something I'll never forget.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Remember...if it wasn't for some old bastard somewhere you young bastards wouldn't be reading this....:-o


That's telling em! But remember it also takes a old bitch!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's telling em! But remember it also takes a old bitch!


Lived too long to go down that path...sort of like asking a woman her age!...:-\"


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's telling em! But remember it also takes a old bitch!


I'm still here


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I'm still here


They can't ditch us, huh Gil!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Ask and you shall recieve..take your pick!
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/search.php?searchid=3098537

Also, the best one was when he asserted that women where making the dogs of today weaker on the PDB last year (google Jeff Oehlsen Kennel Blindness), the usual suspects predictably lost it. I want to be on whatever forum he's on..LOL! Gives you some entertainment with the info.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think that sometimes *some* women do tend to have a negative influence on dog sport, whatever kind.

A lot of our Schutzhund Clubs have been taken over by females and have changed them into Obedience and Agility Clubs.

A Club that has an all female executive is not for me.

When I started in a Schutzhund Club, I had to do everything my male colleague did (well nearly everything).

We females had to overtake the guarding exercises and even slip into the sleeve if need be. I think (I know) this was for the weaker dogs to make them bite :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> Ask and you shall recieve..take your pick!
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/search.php?searchid=3098537
> 
> Also, the best one was when he asserted that women where making the dogs of today weaker on the PDB last year (google Jeff Oehlsen Kennel Blindness), the usual suspects predictably lost it. I want to be on whatever forum he's on..LOL! Gives you some entertainment with the info.


That wasn't the only thread he beat up on women. There was a few more and what he couldn't say on threads got even more wild in some PM's I received from him.#-o:grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think that sometimes *some* women do tend to have a negative influence on dog sport, whatever kind.
> 
> A lot of our Schutzhund Clubs have been taken over by females and have changed them into Obedience and Agility Clubs.
> 
> ...


Wait until they try to introduce DOCK DIVING to Schutzhund.:lol:


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think that sometimes *some* women do tend to have a negative influence on dog sport, whatever kind.
> 
> A lot of our Schutzhund Clubs have been taken over by females and have changed them into Obedience and Agility Clubs.
> 
> ...


Would make an interesting thread but dont have the experience in sport to get one going..hint hint O.

Gillian interesting statement, it was mentioned on his thread that Euro women tend to be more open about discussing the realities of gender differences whereas American women tend to be more "circle the wagons" in their approach. Not saying its true in all cases but just thought I would pass it along.


----------

